# K-line MP-15 Switcher, reference help



## Blk69 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello. My father just picked up an older K-line switcher (Diesel) from a train show today. It is a MP-15 K22521C. He is looking for an owners manual. I did a search on K-lines web site and no luck. Anyone know of a web site that has this manual? Thanks for the help.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Second manual down.

http://kline.lionel.com/Kbl_CustomerService/service-documents/index.cfm?doAction=search&product=switcher&categoryIDList=65

Is it close??


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Not much to the manual for that engine, what exactly is he looking for?


----------



## Blk69 (Feb 23, 2010)

Yes the manual was pritty brief. I will pass allong the series/paralllel switch.

I am going to have to look thru some of your posts gunrunner about adding a horn and bell to you engine. This may be something my father want to do.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There are a number of options for adding a horn and bell to a conventional engine.

I've used the Williams True Blast II horn/bell and it has a very nice sound. Also, I've been told this is a good option: http://www.amazon.com/O-AC-Sounder-Decoder-Diesel/dp/B0012CGJ5K

I suspect either of those will do the trick. I happen to have a K-Line C&NW MP-15 in the closet, I put the TrueBlast II horn in that one.


----------



## BigRebOne (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey gunrunnerjohn, 
I picked up the K-1005 fast freight set off of eBay with an ICG MP-15 switcher. The K-line horn sounds like crap. When you replaced your C&NW MP-15 with the Williams TrueBlast II horn, do you remove the whole card that is in the top of the switcher along with the speaker?

Thanks

BR1


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I forget what it looks like inside, is that the only board in there? What's the motor connected to, another board? If so, you probably remove the whole whistle board. I believe I used the speaker that was already there, although you could use the Williams one, it's a nice speaker.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

john, is this decoder easy to install? I have a williams fp40 amtrack loco that has nothing in it,no bell no horn,just two motors ,lights and reversing unit.
its a good running engine,I hate to get rid of it ,if I could up grade it a little it would be nice.......mike


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

If you're looking at the "AC sounder", I believe it just taps into the power from the wheel pickups. Two wires.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

santafe158 said:


> If you're looking at the "AC sounder", I believe it just taps into the power from the wheel pickups. Two wires.


Well, all of them might require a speaker if you actually want to hear the whistle/bell! :laugh:


Most of the 3rd party whistle/bell replacement modules just tie into the track pickups and the speaker. Some will include the optional provision for silencing them, but that's normally not necessary to deal with. If you look at the MRC Sounder, they also have an optional remote control that allows you to do some neat stuff with the sounds.


----------

